# 56 Gallon Column



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Oct 9, 2006)

I just picked up a 56 gallon tank, which measures 36X18X24. I really like the size of the tank and just the whole feel of this operation, with the exception of the center brace. I use a 150 watt Coralife HQI Metal Halide light that has the lovely hang on clamp. Now my problem is that I cannot get the pendant dead center on the tank, the center brace is in the way for the clamp. So I have two options now, buy another and use two on the tank upping the wattage to 300w or just using it alittle off center. Now my last question is, if I do use the light alittle off center will I be getting alot of light into the tank? 150/56= 2.67 WPG, which is fine in theory but will I be able to get all those watts into the tank? Thanks in advance.


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Oct 9, 2006)

You guys are good.


----------



## Blackstar65 (Sep 16, 2008)

I think your measurements are off. If it's the 56 column that PetSmart sells it's 30"x 18" x 24 ". It's a B to light correctly. Check this out this my be a way to deal with the center brace. I haven't done it yet though.

http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=106703


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Oct 9, 2006)

Your right, what do you think the best way to light this tank would be guys?

I'm looking at this fixture guys, please chime in..

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+12779&pcatid=12779

24" model


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Oct 9, 2006)

So I'm guessing nobody can help me or everybody is just being ignorant enough to ignore my post with the exception of Blackstar.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi there! 
I'm thinking that calling us ignorant is not a good way to get input....
Personally, I didn't ignore it, I just can't answer it. I'd help if I could. Maybe try posting it in Lighting.
Good luck!


Woops, my bad, it is in lighting.


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Oct 9, 2006)

I can see why you cant help me, its already posted in Lighting.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Just saw that, I use the APC Spy thing and didn't realize where it was.

Hey everyone, help this nice guy out.


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks Vancat, the above mentioned fixture is definatly an option for now. Unless someone has something better?


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Oct 9, 2006)

bump...


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

Do you have a pic of the tank? That would help tremendously.


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Oct 9, 2006)

I'll have one up tonight...


----------



## Bettatail (Jan 14, 2009)

It is just my little opinion:
light fixture off center is fine to me, but the far end corner the light can reach will be the space for anubias, java fern or any plant can thrive under low light.


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

I would DIY a t5 fixture, maybe using 6 t5 bulbs but alternating which side they are on to make sure the sides get enough light.

..................
---..................
..................
---.................
..................

See what i mean. Metal halide is not going to work with a brace right in front of it, besides t5 is much more even and cooler in temp. 

You should be more polite in your messages


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Oct 9, 2006)

Alright guys, I cut off the center brace. Went out and bought a 16 3/4" X 2" X 1/2" piece of poly carbonate glass which is advertised as 10 times stronger than acrylic. Light shines cleanly throughout my tank now but I still wonder if 150 watts is enough for what I want to do. I came across something on catalina, and this fixture is EXTREMELY tempting.

http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/product_info.php?cPath=71_136&products_id=1444

Thank you everybody for your help.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey TFM. For a better price, try http://fishneedit.com/t5ho-ligh.html


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Oct 9, 2006)

Theres no 30" fixtures on the website you linked. Guys here are pics of the finished product. I fabricated the light alittle so it could clamp on regardless of the center brace. I removed the plastic centerbrace and used the poly carbonate glass which lets light shine right through!! Enjoy and thanks again!!!


----------

